# Moaning...



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Does your dog moan? Paris will moan when she lays down. She doesn't do it all the time. I don't know if this is something I should be concerned with or not. She doesn't act like she is hurting or anything...just moans...any thoughts?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella doesn't moan, but I don't really have any great advice for you. I always call the vet and bother him so I can sleep easy. If the vets office ever gets caller ID I'm in trouble!! She might just be giving a little sigh, like we do after a long day and we hit the pillow, but you never know.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut moans a lot. It happens when he has an upset tummy. Before we knew that he was allergic to corn, he would moan after every meal and just sprawl out on the floor with a big bloated belly. We've switched to corn free food and treats, and he's doing better now, but he still moans sometimes.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@May 24 2005, 07:33 AM
> *I always call the vet and bother him so I can sleep easy.  If the vets office ever gets caller ID I'm in trouble!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64734*


[/QUOTE]















Boy, do I know that feeling!!














Our Vet knows me by the sound of my voice!! LOL......Sis does the same thing, I think it is just one big sigh that they are just plain worn out!!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

l.e. moans when she is sleeping and i pick her up or move her. i guess she doesn't like her beauty sleep to be disturbed.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

when sprite stretches in bed...she makes a little noise like a human!









and one time she was talking in her sleep, and i thought it was cynthia talking. LOL. it was soo funny. 

i say that sprite is human, she just has that disease where she looks like a wolf. if you've ever watched donahue, you'd know what i was talking about. he'd always have those wolf boys on his show. lol.


----------

